# Thompson whethershield



## Chris23039 (May 18, 2013)

Would this work as a waterproofer?
http://www.diy.com/nav/build/buildi...ter-Seal-Ultra-Clear-5L-9272996?skuId=9282696


----------



## laurarfl (May 22, 2013)

bump. I don't know much about construction...sorry.


----------



## Odonata (May 23, 2013)

I think it would work as a waterproofer for an enclosure. The only issues I can think of would be related to the Triethoxyoctylsilane. It looks like there was a study performed on rats:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14594658

Like most of these chemical based products as long as sufficient time is given for the volatiles to evaporate I suspect it is fine.


----------



## Chris23039 (May 23, 2013)

Ok thanks and roughly how long would this tank last? The whole duration or would I need to rebuild?


----------



## Josh (May 23, 2013)

Not sure about how long it will last or if you will have to rebuild for size but make sure you let that sealant outgas all the nasty checmicals in it before you put a human or an animal near it. I'd leave it out in the sun for a week or so


----------



## Chris23039 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks josh, I've had to build the tank in my room already as I couldn't get it up the stairs from outside, it's 8by4


----------

